# Best Telephoto and Macro lens for Nikon D3000?



## CamCracker (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd like a nice (and preferably under $400) telephoto lens with true macro (with a minimum focusing distance of around 17 inches, not 59 like a lot of other lenses.) I would also prefer a lens with vibration reduction or compensation (whatever the lens manufacturer calls it.) What are the best lenses that fit this category?

Thank you all so much.


----------



## ausemmao (Mar 21, 2011)

CamCracker said:


> I'd like a nice (and preferably under $400) telephoto lens with true macro (with a minimum focusing distance of around 17 inches, not 59 like a lot of other lenses.) I would also prefer a lens with vibration reduction or compensation (whatever the lens manufacturer calls it.) What are the best lenses that fit this category?
> 
> Thank you all so much.


 
Tamron 90mm macro, though it doesn't have VC, or the Nikon 105mm micro which does have VR, but is slightly above your budget new. Could get it used of course


----------

